# CIS Turbo Horsepower Thread



## MattyDVR6 (Dec 8, 2002)

I'm curious about any junkyard setups. Post a list of parts and what numbers you're making. thanks!


----------



## MattyDVR6 (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: CIS Turbo Horsepower Thread (MattyDVR6)*

bump


----------



## RoccoRcr (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: CIS Turbo Horsepower Thread (MattyDVR6)*

t3/t4 .48 exhaust, .4 intake
Volvo dizzy
ford probe intercooler,
1.8 8v JH
other random stuff 
running 10psi, estimate around 180 hp in my scirocco


----------



## MattyDVR6 (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: CIS Turbo Horsepower Thread (RoccoRcr)*

very nice,,,,


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: CIS Turbo Horsepower Thread (MattyDVR6)*

Volvo 240t CIS... RotorCharged Lysholm kit...
160 whp (dynojet 248) at 5300 rpm last time I dyno'd (7/3/03)...at 8 psi 63mm pulley
I should be at 200 whp now...with 57mm pulley... now running at 11 psi...dyno will be done shortly...


----------



## backburner (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: CIS Turbo Horsepower Thread (Peter Tong)*

you looking for CIS Turbo & Junkyard? Or just CIS Turbo setups?
Some guy here, iirc, has CIS 16vT, putting ~300whp, and i think around 2?? torque......that's on CIS


----------



## MattyDVR6 (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: CIS Turbo Horsepower Thread (backburner)*

all CIS setups welcome...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: CIS Turbo Horsepower Thread (MattyDVR6)*

I had mine running at 12 PSI euroCIS injection with a AUDI 5000 WUR.
Never had it dyno blew the tranny to fast, i am est. it was running 170-190WHP.
With some more tricks up my sleeve i plan on getting to my goal!


----------



## Stephen Webb (Apr 12, 2001)

*Re: CIS Turbo Horsepower Thread (RoccoRcr)*

I had a very similar setup. 
T3 .48/50 trim
Volvo fuel distributor
11 psi
ford probe intercooler
JH block
160ish whp
190ish ft/lb torque.
-Steve
(new motor in the works. 14 psi, 190 whp?)
-Steve


----------



## MattyDVR6 (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: CIS Turbo Horsepower Thread (Stephen Webb)*

have any of you guys raced other cars? Any bragging stories?
track racing of course....


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: CIS Turbo Horsepower Thread (MattyDVR6)*

not yet Oct 7 will be my first time!


----------



## Stephen Webb (Apr 12, 2001)

*Re: CIS Turbo Horsepower Thread (MattyDVR6)*

Pretty handily beat a G60 Corrado. Many visible mods, but I can't say what type of engine mods it may have had. Mostly stoplight to stoplight. I don't think we got above 60.
Acura 3.2 TL. 40-80 mph, pulled away from it pretty well on 3 runs. (crabby old bitch driving it. She was not very happy about losing. License plate said "YIPEE". haha..)
WRX. In the 35-70 mph range I pulled away many times. I got absolutely destroyed from a stoplight. 
-Steve


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: CIS Turbo Horsepower Thread (Stephen Webb)*

I've had a few fun moments - like cruising on the freeway at 70-75, having a supercharged grand am pull up behind me, flooring it and I could tell he was trying to hang with me, but the cabby just left him way back before I stopped accelerating and regained my lane discipline and pulled over to the right for him.
Another thing I enjoy if I'm at a light by myself in the right lane on one of these higher speed roads with lights. Sometimes the light will turn green right when the next wave of cars is approaching from behind at high speed in the right lane. I love initially accelerating slowly off the light letting them pass at high speed, then catching them within about 4-5 seconds in the right lane... I'm sure they are thinking "wasn't he just stopped?" when match speeds with them. Fun...


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: CIS Turbo Horsepower Thread (Peter Tong)*

Sounds like my type of driving. The younger crowd can play with the 1/4 mile stuff.


----------



## RoccoRcr (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: CIS Turbo Horsepower Thread (Butcher)*

when i was running around 7 psi, i beat an rx8 and kept up with a g35, only to 60mph though. Lik the other guys acceleration from 30-70 is a lot better than from a stop. Messed around with some earlier camaros (97ish?) around 50-80. light cars, good breaks, lots of torque, you can have more fun.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: CIS Turbo Horsepower Thread (Butcher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Butcher* »_Sounds like my type of driving. The younger crowd can play with the 1/4 mile stuff.

I have to say theres also something fun about pulling in to traffic, putting the throttle down about 3/4s in 2nd and having the wheels just spin... not the best for traction, but its fun owning a car that can do that with a flick of the accelerator pedal without waiting for boost to come on... at least I haven't had a mid life crisis yet


----------



## 1.7T (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: CIS Turbo Horsepower Thread (MattyDVR6)*

1.7 (H block)
Audi 5kT pistons/rods
stock small valve head
fox manifold/custom up pipe
RHB52 from '88 Thunderbird
Audi 5kt IC
3" downpipe/ 3" flexpipe/ 3" Dynomax Bullet muffler
Volvo 240t CIS @ 60% duty cycle
Audi WUR, no vac lines, powered to 12v
Stock centrifical advance distributor/ Hall effect 26° total
1980 Rabbit 2000lbs race weight(me in it)
Best time 13.442 @101.57 -20psi (leaning out!)
13.507 @99.08 -15psi
I haven't got the car on the dyno yet. Internet horsepower calculators show ~190hp crank/ 160hp wheel. I would like to get some real numbers on it. There is a local shop in town the has a dyno. $100/hr. I can't afford that right now. I waiting for a group rate to come along to make it more affordable.
I have since shimed the CIS system pressure. My A/F went to lean in the high r's @20psi before. Hopefully I can make it out to the track this friday to get some numbers.
-Rich


----------



## Speed Racer. (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: CIS Turbo Horsepower Thread (1.7T)*

If you organized a group dyno, I know there would be a crowd from Eugene. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.7T (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: CIS Turbo Horsepower Thread (Speed Racer.)*

I heard there's a dyno in Eugene that is pretty reasonable???
I'll look into it here. I think the shop is called star automotive. We could have 8-10 cars just in friends I know around here.


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: CIS Turbo Horsepower Thread (1.7T)*

Sounds like an awesome old school set up there 1.7T. Nice job, nice time, get that dyno it would be great to see what she's doing. 
Mike Lane has hit the 200whp/229wtq on CIS IIRC. Not sure I do so take it for what it's worth. That's probably Callaway stage 3,4,5 who knows- on Mike's car, though. Must be a helluva lot of additional fuel coming from somewhere/thing.....


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: CIS Turbo Horsepower Thread (1.7T)*

Thats sound like a sweet setup. The time is nice mid 13s is sick.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: CIS Turbo Horsepower Thread (85roccoZ400)*

i ran [email protected] on street tires and open diff, full weight A2 gti running a T3 60 trim on cis and an AIC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MattyDVR6 (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: CIS Turbo Horsepower Thread (killa)*

sounds good Killa. 
Anyone have any experience with a Saab CIS fuel dizzy?

I might buy a kit from dohc that includes a Saab fuel dizzy, haltech timing unit, manifold, k26 turbo and various piping. I'll problably buy it cause i'd be getting a great deal.


----------



## 1.7T (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: CIS Turbo Horsepower Thread (MattyDVR6)*

I got the rabbit to the track friday. I have added a .020" shim to the fuel distributor, and upped the boost to 20psi.
First run:
2.180-------60ft
5.672-------330ft
8.508-------1/8th mile ET
85.54-------1/8 mile MPH
10.986------1000ft
13.098------1/4 ET
106.11------1/4 MPH
I launched pretty hard. It wheel hopped pretty bad, but no breakage. It pulled on the top end harder than ever! My second run I bogged the motor, 2.45 60ft I ran 13.7 @ 105.3 MPH. My third run I was determined to break into the the 12s. I launched it hard. It started wheel hopping violently! Then I heard the tell tale pop. I exploded the diff. I messed the track, and pissed alot of people off. I think I'm going to build a catch pan that bolts under the trans to catch gear oil. This is the third trans I have killed since I have turbo charged. I'll have to start saving for a Quaife.


----------



## liquidtension (Mar 25, 2004)

nice run 1.7T http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
if anybody has any pics of their setups.. it would be awesome...


----------



## vwdohc993 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: CIS Turbo Horsepower Thread (MattyDVR6)*

my oettinger 16vt is still using CIS, with an audi WUR and and SDS EIC with 2 injectors, the motor used to have 303 h.p. on race gas with the 1.7l bottom end, the car really isn't driveable, but managed to do a 12.3 with the tires spinning most of the way trough 3rd, (street tires) the car now has a 2.1 l block but I haven't had it running long enough to dyno it, it is back at the machine shop, but I am hoping for close t 400h.p. however when it did run it did spin the tires in 5th.
my callaway 81 scirocco-s is using an audi WUR with a 2.0l block worked head and supercharger cam estimated around 235-240 crank h.p. at 16 psi, having issues with that motor as well, dont ask, 
































dont mind the red RTV sealant, they dotn make gasketsw anymore for this motor








_Modified by vwdohc993 at 7:52 AM 9-13-2004_

_Modified by vwdohc993 at 7:55 AM 9-13-2004_


_Modified by vwdohc993 at 8:02 AM 9-13-2004_


----------



## DTDSasquatch (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: CIS Turbo Horsepower Thread (vwdohc993)*

bump


----------



## MattyDVR6 (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: CIS Turbo Horsepower Thread (DTDSasquatch)*

just picked this up not too long ago...









Anyone wanna sell me a manifold and a volvo fuel dizzy?


----------



## rossmc1 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: CIS Turbo Horsepower Thread (vwdohc993)*

Awesome set up,i have looked for one of those manifolds and heads for years,was this available in the US,never heard that much about this set up or see many,if i remember VW France had Oettinger build a small number of these in mk1's think it was badged a 16S.
U must truely have a one off car,as probabaly wont be another Rocco with the Oettinger 16v,and never mind the turbo.
Also that mk1 Rocco is a cracker,if i was u i break the red one for parts and use the money to build the mk1 up,and when u do IM and i'll take the head and manifold


----------



## scottamus36 (Jun 13, 2002)

is that red car a scirrocco? what year? what body kit???


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

1.9L Forged, PnP, G Grind, Mistu Water Cooled Turbo with Fuego IC and mod CIS Audi WUR and 5th inj setup. 15 PSI.
est at around 200hp. It's for sale







see link at the bottom for details...




















_Modified by sdezego at 2:00 PM 11-12-2004_


----------



## Junkyardrabbit (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: CIS Turbo Horsepower Thread (MattyDVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattyDVR6* »_have any of you guys raced other cars? Any bragging stories? track racing of course....









LAst night my friend was telling me some stories of when he used to track my car before I bought it from him. One was the night I saw him run a 7.62 in the 1/8th (100 oct + timing + 16 psi + slicks) before we met. Apparently a Viper on N20 (ran 7.5X) was at the track that night, and my buddies friend went to square them up, and the guy was a little smug about running next to a fast hunk of [email protected]#t, so whatever. A couple of weeks later my friend ran a 7.54 and the guy in the Viper came up to my friend and said "how much faster is that thing gonna get."
I miss those days. Should be back on the road this weekend. Look out Tampa.
CIS w/ 300z turbo, Starion I.C.
2 additional (2 Hobbs switches) Audi T WUR, 924 Fuel Dizzy, fully prepped head w/cam
13x6x20 M&H Slicks like 6 yrs. old. (1.78 60 ft.s)


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: CIS Turbo Horsepower Thread (MattyDVR6)*

Any other CIS die hards out there making further progress?


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: CIS Turbo Horsepower Thread (Junkyardrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Junkyardrabbit* »_
LAst night my friend was telling me some stories of when he used to track my car before I bought it from him. One was the night I saw him run a 7.62 in the 1/8th (100 oct + timing + 16 psi + slicks) before we met. Apparently a Viper on N20 (ran 7.5X) was at the track that night, and my buddies friend went to square them up, and the guy was a little smug about running next to a fast hunk of [email protected]#t, so whatever. A couple of weeks later my friend ran a 7.54 and the guy in the Viper came up to my friend and said "how much faster is that thing gonna get."
I miss those days. Should be back on the road this weekend. Look out Tampa.
CIS w/ 300z turbo, Starion I.C.
2 additional (2 Hobbs switches) Audi T WUR, 924 Fuel Dizzy, fully prepped head w/cam
13x6x20 M&H Slicks like 6 yrs. old. (1.78 60 ft.s)

7 second 1/8th







1.7 60' http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif well done!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Junkyardrabbit (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: CIS Turbo Horsepower Thread (RABIDRABBIT1983)*

Well after a couple track nights I've come to the realization I can't tune and I can't drive. My first time out on street tires 9.33 and first time out on slicks and 10 psi. of boost = 8.44 @88 mph. Second time out on slicks and 15 psi of boost = lot of electrical problems. One of my additional injectors shorted out and filled my IC with gas, like a 1/2 gallon poured out when I took it out of the car. Then got it back together and ran a bunch of low nines with the car completley shutting off at each shift. My friends told me all the light and everthing would shut down. Something BIG is grounding the whole car. Havn't had time to look at it in the last couple of days, but there's always next time.


----------



## ismellcinnamon (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: CIS Turbo Horsepower Thread (Junkyardrabbit)*

finished mine. well almost. still need to tune it. 
   
i have not had time to clean the engine since i installed the turbo, so excuse the mess.
eli


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: CIS Turbo Horsepower Thread (ismellcinnamon)*

Looks pretty nice to me! Keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: CIS Turbo Horsepower Thread (Peter Tong)*

Im so very close to finishing up mine..
Its a 1.7 bottom end 1.8 GTI head...Everything is callaway except the Turbo and exhaust manifold...I am now using ATP exhaust mani and a T3 60 instead of hte old turbo. 
Ive got 8.5:1 forged pistons and a audi WUR and boost sensitive retard canister.. 
I dont really know what to expect anyone else have any idea what to expect??


----------



## vwmikelvw (Oct 28, 2000)

*Re: CIS Turbo Horsepower Thread (Residentevol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Residentevol* »_Im so very close to finishing up mine..
Its a 1.7 bottom end 1.8 GTI head...Everything is callaway except the Turbo and exhaust manifold...I am now using ATP exhaust mani and a T3 60 instead of hte old turbo. 
Ive got 8.5:1 forged pistons and a audi WUR and boost sensitive retard canister.. 
I dont really know what to expect anyone else have any idea what to expect??


Are you still using the callaway fueler? The injector mine has was 29 lbs/hR IIRC. I went to a 36, which with the pressure increase should flow over 60 lbs/hr. I run a solid 100 psi of fuel pressure. The stock Rabbit injection isn't good for much and the stock injectors flow terrible. So if nothing else, make sure your fueler is working properly. You shouldn't have to set the duty cycle passed about half...but running it a little over is ok. If it hits 100% the fueler will shut off. I found it was best to adjust fuel vs boost way down, and then set fuel vs rpm way up to clear up the lean condition over 6k. 
One thing I stress to any of you is CHECK YOUR FUEL PRESSURE. And what do I mean by that? I mean connect the gauge and jumper the fuel pump. Pull the flow plate all the way up and be sure that pressure doesn't drop much below your baseline. If you're running a fueler it would be a good idea to turn the injector on using a 9v. Obviously you should have the injectors pointing into a bucket or something as you'll flood the engine badly if you have them in the engine. 
The stock Rabbit pump is something like 128 l/h, and should usually be enough, but if you're running a lot of fuel pressure it won't be. I run a Mercedes 450 SEL pump (228 l/h) and fuel pressure is steady.








Yeah,...maybe I said too much


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: CIS Turbo Horsepower Thread (vwmikelvw)*

mike good info as always. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: CIS Turbo Horsepower Thread (RABIDRABBIT1983)*

Yes, I'd follow Mike's advice...
One thing I'd like to add is that if system pressure is falling below spec for whatever reason you can augment the stock pump's capacity with a KenneBell Boost-a-pump...to keep fuel pump voltage at a specific spot. I've tested it with good results.
HTH,
Peter Tong


----------



## luckybiker (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: CIS Turbo Horsepower Thread (MattyDVR6)*

how do i turbo my cis 8v


----------



## kimosullivan (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: CIS Turbo Horsepower Thread (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_Any other CIS die hards out there making further progress?

I'm still making slow progress. Picked up the mother of all soldering irons to attach the brass injector holders out of a 16v intake to some Type 3 long runner intake manifolds. Now I just need to get the Type 3 parts spot faced on a mill (or drill press!) to provide a flat spot to attach the holders. Then there is the whole issue regarding the custom exhaust. But I do have a very lucrative job now, so I can just throw money at the project. Plus I can probably pressure my buddy Garrett into letting me use his lathe to make a piloted cutter and drill press to run it. This reminds me, I need to call my buddy Jose to get some laser cut exhaust flanges. Now if I only had time to work on it all.


----------



## vwsnaps (Jan 2, 2000)

*Re: CIS Turbo Horsepower Thread (kimosullivan)*

i like turbo mk1's...


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: CIS Turbo Horsepower Thread (vwsnaps)*

Im hoping to be boosting on CIS by the time I come back to the states. Looking for what external gate will have enough room using the audi 5cyl manifold.


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

Anyone know how effective a Porsche 924T FD would work? I been checking one out, and from reading seems to be good over 230+ HP
Hmmmm!!


----------



## shannonekermans (Oct 9, 2007)

maybe im a little behind here but i thought cis doesnt worry about duty cycles etc? its just air flow mechanically controling fuel flow. as i would like to know cuase im gonna be doing my cis build up soon. oh that reminds me if you guys have any intake elbows that would be great. thanks


----------

